# You may not be lowering your nic intake by dropping down.



## Alex (12/4/15)

PSA: You may not be lowering your nic intake by dropping down. (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 46 minutes ago by mfdj2IPV Mini v2 Magical Goat edition + Plume Veil 1.5

I often see people here and out at the B&M's saying that they are lowering their nic intake by dropping down to 3 or 6 mg. This statement would be true if they were still using the rig that they vaped 18mg on but now they have some twisted quad parallel build on a sig 150.

If you are blowing huge clouds, chances are you are taking in the same amount of nicotine as before, maybe even more. I know this goes without saying for most of you but I still see and hear these comments frequently enough that I had to rant.

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...a_you_may_not_be_lowering_your_nic_intake_by/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

Aaag so what....lol. At least it *FEELS* like I dropped it....hahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Waltervh (12/4/15)

This is probably true. It took me a year to drop from 24mg to 3mg of nic, from a twisp to a sub mini. Then again I did 1.6ml a year ago and now about 5-10ml depending. The big difference is that previously on stinkies and even on 18 to 24 mg twisp I could not go without it for more than 2 hours. Now sometimes when I am in theatre I do 8 hours no problem. Just my 2cents.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

Thanks @Alex

I do think the more powerful the setup and the bigger the clouds, the more nocotine one is getting into the system.

I also think those big lung hits allow for more nicotine transfer than mouth to lung. I can see with myself, when I vape 18mg on my Reo/RM2 its great. I get my nic fix. When i try 18mg on the Nuppin as a lung hit, its way too much and after a few toots i can feel the Silver lurking...

*But despite all of this, I still think I am way less dependent on nicotine as a vaper than a smoker. *Yesterday I went out to Builders Warehouse and one other shop in the morning. Took about 3 hours driving and shopping. In that whole time I had just one or two toots on my Evod1 in between the two shops. That would never have happened to me as a smoker. As a smoker i would have had at least 4 or 5 cigs during that time (in the car, before going in to the shop, when coming out, in the car to the next shop etc)

We know vaping is generally less efficient at delivering nicotine than smoking, given all the other chemicals in cig smoke and that cig smoke is more easily absorbed in the lung. But I will add something else. When you feel the urge to vape, you can have just one or two puffs. But with smoking you tend to finish the cigarette, so 20 puffs or thereabouts. So i think each time we used to light up because we felt the urge, we were pounding ourselves with loads more nicotine versus a short 1 or 2 puff vape.

Another observation. When i smoked, if I didn't have a smoke for more than about an hour I would start getting big cravings, more than 2 hours and id feel quite restless and fidgety. With vaping, the cravings are way less noticeable, far more mild and i only get them after a much longer time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/15)

Me dropping was not a case of actually wanting to lower nic, it was a case of wanting a smoother vape, with less throat-hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

I don't have any cravings, but I did get worried when my charger failed. I can go for hours without vaping (I actually forget when I'm very busy). I'm lowering my nic to eventually get to 0, not to lower my intake. I can feel the difference, no matter what they say.


----------



## free3dom (12/4/15)

I drop my nic based on what my body tells me. 

When I started (12mg, MOW tank) for the first few weeks I had a slight nicotine buzz going most of the time (basically the same as with the first smoke after a long of not smoking) - likely due to the fact that I was sucking on it like a madman. Eventually that normalized and I got a nice rhythm going and that buzz went away. 

As I switched to newer devices I found this same buzz cropping up again (more and more frequently) during normal use, which led me to lowering my nicotine level (for the first time, to 6mg), and things went back to normal again.

I do not really ever crave the vape in the same way I did cigarettes, but then I'm hardly ever in a position where I am unable to vape.
I did find that since I lowered my nic level (by half), even during times I vape almost constantly I no longer feel any side effects at all - which to me means that I have some wiggle room in the amount of nicotine my body is comfortable with.

I will not go any lower in level until such time as my body informs me that it wants me to - and if it doesn't I will happily vape along at 6mg for as long as I want to

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Paulie (12/4/15)

Lol @18mg club I still don't know how u vape it cause I cough big time hehe but yeah Alex I also think it's important to say that I do chain vape more now on lower nic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/4/15)

i find i vape less on higher nic concentrates than lower. per a ml on the same setup. so agreed you just look for it less or more. depending on your nic strength addiction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mc_zamo (9/7/15)

So my current setup is a reo with a cyclops, afc is wide open as I enjoy lung hits, I'm running a 24g 8 wraps on a 1.5mm id dual coil reading 0.2 ohms and an Apollo with the rogue, also dual coil built with 24g 6 wraps on a 2mm Id reading at 0.27 ..... I started off smoking 0nic but found that I was feeling the least bit satisfied as I was a previous smoker, smoking Marlboro gold. Therefore I went up to 3 which was perfect..... For a while, as my body built up a tolerance soon the 3mg felt like 0 again!!! Naturally I went up to 6mg which delivered a solid throat hit and I found myself vaping alot less. But once again my body adapted and now the 6mg doesn't cut it I am now thinking of taking the jump to 12mg, I have an amazing collection of premium juice that I have built up over time and it makes me sad to know that I'm not getting the satisfaction from it. the flavour of all the juice is on point and I love every single 1 of them but to replace all this juice with 12 mg will be very costly..... Any advice???


----------



## mc_zamo (9/7/15)

And although this thread is about lowering your nic, I feel like I'm going in the wrong direction lol


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

mc_zamo said:


> So my current setup is a reo with a cyclops, afc is wide open as I enjoy lung hits, I'm running a 24g 8 wraps on a 1.5mm id dual coil reading 0.2 ohms and an Apollo with the rogue, also dual coil built with 24g 6 wraps on a 2mm Id reading at 0.27 ..... I started off smoking 0nic but found that I was feeling the least bit satisfied as I was a previous smoker, smoking Marlboro gold. Therefore I went up to 3 which was perfect..... For a while, as my body built up a tolerance soon the 3mg felt like 0 again!!! Naturally I went up to 6mg which delivered a solid throat hit and I found myself vaping alot less. But once again my body adapted and now the 6mg doesn't cut it I am now thinking of taking the jump to 12mg, I have an amazing collection of premium juice that I have built up over time and it makes me sad to know that I'm not getting the satisfaction from it. the flavour of all the juice is on point and I love every single 1 of them but to replace all this juice with 12 mg will be very costly..... Any advice???


Extremely odd - you are the first vaper I have ever heard of that is going up and not down in nic. Maybe your starting point was not the right one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ou PooT (9/7/15)

Alex said:


> PSA: You may not be lowering your nic intake by dropping down. (self.electronic_cigarette)
> 
> submitted 46 minutes ago by mfdj2IPV Mini v2 Magical Goat edition + Plume Veil 1.5
> 
> ...


 I tend to agree with you, my self vape zero nicotine and when the craving strike I drip with my mech mod witch would happen maybe 2 -3 times a day.


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

Alex said:


> PSA: You may not be lowering your nic intake by dropping down. (self.electronic_cigarette)
> 
> submitted 46 minutes ago by mfdj2IPV Mini v2 Magical Goat edition + Plume Veil 1.5
> 
> ...


I thing there's something to what your saying .l'm using more powerful equipt.and cut my nic.from 18 down to 6 in increments and recently have gone to 3 and it's more than enough for me.


----------



## kev mac (10/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex
> 
> I do think the more powerful the setup and the bigger the clouds, the more nocotine one is getting into the system.
> 
> ...


You're saying you could actually go an hour w/o a smoke?


----------



## mc_zamo (10/7/15)

With the Apollo moering as hard as it does especially on a fresh battery it's still not enough. A Lil scary to say the least, I really don't wanna end up on 18mg lol I have noticed that my first few pulls if the day , early in the morning the throat hit is nice and strong with the 6mg but as the day progresses it weakens, by the time I get home from work it's almost completely gone. I'm gonna try changing my builds and see if I can get a more aggressive setup


----------



## ET (10/7/15)

Get yourself some diy 36 mg unflavoured nic, can just add a little of that to your existing juices to give them some more kick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/7/15)

here is what i am thinking...
Over vaping results in a silver. This has happened to many of us. in my head this is what i am thinking.
on 6mg nic you vape for x amount of time. as soon as you push past x amount of time you start to feel the silver come along.
on 3mg nic you vape for the same x amount of time. now you can push past x time and vape for y amount of time. only once you push past y amount of time does the silver start to come through.

i started on 18mg nic and i am now vaping at 3mg nic. The main reason being is that i wanted to vape for longer without getting the nic rush. this resulted in my dropping down to 6mg very quickly. and for the last 3 months on 3mg i can vape almost constantly for as long as i like without any side effects. on 6mg that was not even a possibility.

having said all this... i dont believe that if you vape at a lower nic you are still putting the same amount of nic into your body even if you vape for longer and on more sophisticated devices. The 'Silver' is what proves this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WillieRoux (10/7/15)

mc_zamo said:


> With the Apollo moering as hard as it does especially on a fresh battery it's still not enough. A Lil scary to say the least, I really don't wanna end up on 18mg lol I have noticed that my first few pulls if the day , early in the morning the throat hit is nice and strong with the 6mg but as the day progresses it weakens, by the time I get home from work it's almost completely gone. I'm gonna try changing my builds and see if I can get a more aggressive setup


IMHO.....We do not need nic, we get addicted to it.....We condition ourself to lower lvl nic, we can do it vice a verse.....So yes, the sky is the limit.....U can end up using 36mg if your body can handle it.....Self control i suppose is the key...


----------



## WillieRoux (10/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> here is what i am thinking...
> Over vaping results in a silver. This has happened to many of us. in my head this is what i am thinking.
> on 6mg nic for vape for x amount of time. as soon as you push past x amount of time you start to feel the silver come along.
> on 3mg nic you vape for the same x amount of time. now you can push past x time and vape for y amount of time. only once you push past y amount of time does the silver start to come through.
> ...


I started last night on 4mg...coming from 12 and 6....maybe 2 ....Our body's addapt if we give it a chance....I did it with sugar in my coffee....Cutting down from 2 spoons to 1/2 was tough in the beginning....now if i get 1 in my cup it's just to sweet...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/7/15)

The bottom line for me is how enjoyable the vaping experience is. I enjoy the satisfaction that comes from having one or two hits, that lasts for about 30/60 minutes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/7/15)

Alex said:


> The bottom line for me is how enjoyable the vaping experience is. I enjoy the satisfaction that comes from having one or two hits, that lasts for about 30/60 minutes.



Agreed @Alex. for me its about being able to vape for longer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christopher (10/7/15)

I think it all depends, if you are using ecigs to get off smoking completely then lowering your nic slowly whilst using the same device is the way to go. A colleague of mine is now 3 months smoke free after he bought a twisp and then slowly mixed the nic and no nic liquids until he went down to zero and now he doesn't vape or smoke and that is what he aimed to achieve. I do not want to stop vaping, I enjoy it and for me it's like getting all the awesome social benefits of smoking without the tar and nasty cigarettes. So I will stick to my 4mg nic as long as it works for me. I do vape 12 mg in my smaller stealth devices though, otherwise there is no point.


----------



## Silver (10/7/15)

kev mac said:


> You're saying you could actually go an hour w/o a smoke?



Hi @kev mac 
When I smoked, I estimated I smoked a cig about every 40 minutes. (25 a day during 16 waking hours).


----------



## Marzuq (10/7/15)

@Christopher i never intended to quit smoking after i started vaping. And now i cant even remember when last i had a stinkie. I smoked in and around the same region as @Silver.
honestly vaping started out as a hobby for me which ultimately got me off stinkies without the intent of doing that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

